# Booklet



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm very bored, and have decided to make an instruction manual on how to keep and breed mice (just for the sake of it!) 
I would love for you lot to put a bit in, and add your knowledge 
Things I need a hand with: 
- Common types of illnesses
- Feeding: What not to give. What base foods do you feed your mice? 
- If you have any good quality pictures of mice, then they're more than welcome! I'm putting in a mini ID guidance on common colours/markings/coat types. Looking for: Champagne, Chocolate, Black, Dove, Silver, Agouti, Argente, PEW, BEW, Rump white, Broken, Banded, Satin, Longhair, Abyssinian, Hairless. Can have other pictures, but that's mostly what I've seen.

At college, I was going to do this for an assignment, but they decided to change it ): I've finished now, and untill I have a job I need to keep busy


----------

